# spider mites



## papabeach1 (Aug 24, 2008)

hello everybody, would like to know any good advices on killing and tell spider mites these plants aint their home!!

one of my relative gave me their herbal little plants, cuz it has spider mites with web all over it, I was so ansty and pissed about it.. I had to kill some of leaves, spray with lot of water to the webs and let it wash out of the plant and leaves... boy im too ansty about spider mites..

I just used water to remove spider mites and their webs, hopefully I can get the plants to heal and transparent to other pot,   any idea to active kill spider mites? safety with plants?  i know plently ways to keep them away from the plants area  but  kill them is nice way to do  when I dont have the kind of time to give the message to tiny thing!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 24, 2008)

i havent had to deal with em, but id wash up and change my clothes before i go into the MJ patch


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

dip them upside down in bucket of water for 3 minutes...If the plant is small enough..also if you can take it in shower and Blast them off with the shower nozzle. Then mist with soap and water every day for a week. be sure to get under the leafs as well then watch for them and keep them at bay .They Have bombs for this but I am against chemicals..Good luck




420


----------



## just_researching (Aug 24, 2008)

Neem oil is fantastic, it's never failed me. You can either spray or dip but i'd recommend spraying (using a pressure sprayer thing works a treat) also use a tiny amount of soap in the mixture and luke to warm water.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 24, 2008)

Spider mites will NEVER go away folks !!
Mist with Veggie and Flower spray every 3 days, But make sure u don't Mist soak when in Budding stage, that will cause Mold..
Spray ur walls real GOOD with that stuff and let it runn down alittle as this might help also..


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Atypicalwinter said:
			
		

> you say they NEVER go away but i can say they do cause i have had none in my grow room for about 2 years i repeat NONE IN MY GROW SPACE FOR TWO YEARS



how u do that?   keep the space real clean, apple juice sprayer,   what else? yeah oil and that, what else?


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 28, 2008)

Spider mites, scourge of the MMJ Grower.
There are as many ways to get rid of them as there are folks posting in this thread. Really, none is "better" then the other. There is no "magic" stuff that will eradicate them.
What it takes is persistance and commen sense.

Soap and water, Neem Oil, safer soap, Chems, they all will work. BUT, you have to be persistant in your treatment. That is the KEY.
To be safe everytime, I treat my plants thru the 3rd week of flowering. Weather or not I see any sign of them. Every 3-4 daze, I will treat the plants.
Mites multiply by the millions, and lay just as many eggs. If you do not stay up on your treatments, they will simply come back. I cannot say enough about being consistent with your treatment.

Room conditions. High heat and filthy rooms are a BREEDING ground for these little monsters. If you have a dead or sick plant, get rid of it far from your growing area. If your room temps are 85 degrees or more for any amount of days, FIX it. Room conditions are a big factor.

Chang up your treatments. Don't allways use the same thing. Believe it or not, the mites will adapt to what ever treatment you are using if you do not kill them all. After a while, your treatment just won't be effective.

After a harvest, you can safly use a pyrythium bomb in your room. Do this at least twice, 3-4 days apart when your room is empty (of Plants). This will be a good starting point for your new grow.

Again, if you ever had mite problems, then treat your plants wether or not you see signs of them. 

Myself, I perfer Neem oil. I also use Azatrol. And yes, get a good pressure sprayer that allows you to spray up under the leaves.


----------



## Hick (Aug 28, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Spider mites, scourge of the MMJ Grower.
> There are as many ways to get rid of them as there are folks posting in this thread. Really, none is "better" then the other. There is no "magic" stuff that will eradicate them.
> What it takes is persistance and commen sense.
> 
> ...



.Perfect...


----------



## spacecake (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Neem Oil it kicks *** and its organic  But id also say those gritters get in smal cracks so next time you have chance more it all out and give super clean over wise "There be back" like terminator or Rocky :-|

Peace

\\S.


----------

